# Fear Factory: Transgression



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

This is a lot different from _Archtype_. It seems more "EXPERIMENTAL".
What has become of my beloved FF?  I might pick up this CD used or burn it off my friend. I miss Dino.


----------

